# kubota rtv 900 question



## walleye

I just bought a 2008 rtv900 42hrs on it , we hate the fast stop when you let off the fuel.   QUESTION on ebay theres a relief valve they claim stops this ? true? false?? there 95bucks . and do they hurt the unit over time?? . thanks for any input , bountyhunter@neo.rr.com


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum.

I know a few that have purchased and installed the "Coast Valve" that's offered on e-bay.  So far, I haven't heard of any complaints or problems by installing it.

Kubota used to sell a package that would stop the abrupt stop (and actually put it on the assembly line for awhile) but most preferred the abrupt stop.

As I recall, the OEM valve can also be tweaked but thought I recall there being a potential of cavitating.

Do note that all the options that reduce that abrupt stop all do so by reducing engine braking.  If you live in hilly areas, you may not want to remove that abrupt stop.

You may want to play with the OEM setup for a bit to see if you get used to it.  Once you master the technique of feathering back slowly on the pedal, you can pretty much get rid of that abrupt stopping.


----------



## walleye

thanks .we'll try it for awhile p/s I like your quotes there 100% right. I:M a veitnam vet and I blow the hole dam place up. jim


----------



## muleman RIP

If you do decide to try adjusting it I have a 2 page procedure on how to do it. I like the engine braking as I have some steep hills I haul wood on. It is also a good safety for the grandkids.


----------



## walleye

thanks and yes I like the info , I try that first.I:M handy with a tool , jim


----------



## bczoom

Walleye,

For lots of info on RTV's, go to this site.
http://compacttractorreview.com/cs/forums/1555.aspx


----------



## BigDan

I purchased mine new two months ago, the dealer adjusted that for me. Mine will come to a slow stop.


----------

